
An Amazon Wannabe Rises on the Steppes - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-02/russian-search-giant-yandex-looks-to-e-commerce-for-growth
======
iliaznk
>After beating Google, Russia’s Yandex targets e-commerce.

Just a couple of days ago there was a report saying that more people use
Google than Yandex in Russia.

